# Need help to identify old Colt pistol



## dcrail (Dec 16, 2009)

Got this pistol from a relative and know nothing about it other than it's a Colt,did a little research and think that it is a 1897 Colt Alaskan but not sure.An help would be greatly appreciated!!!What type of value could I expect from it???Gun was nickel plated at one time


----------



## Philbow (Dec 16, 2009)

Maybe a Colt 1877 Thunderer or Lightning, depending on caliber.


----------



## dcrail (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure of the caliber,didn't find any markings as to caliber just the ones on the barrel top that read...Colts  PT, F.A. MFG Co HARTFORD C.T. U.S.A....I would guess that it is a 45 long!!!


----------



## ironhead7544 (Dec 16, 2009)

Its an 1878 Colt Double Action.  Looks like the Philipines model with the big trigger guard.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 16, 2009)

Stuff I have places it as a Colt Double Action Army Revolver (aka, Double Action Frontier).
Made 1878 - 1905. Lanyard loop in butt. Calibers 38-40, 44-40, 45 Colt.
That one fetches a GOOD price!


----------



## dcrail (Dec 17, 2009)

It does have the lanyard loop on the butt,but also has the alrge trigger guard...I'm confused????And what is a GOOD price???? It's in pretty rough condition!!!


----------



## fishtail (Dec 17, 2009)

Naturally, everything is relative. But depending on actual market availability, even a rough firearm has the possibility to command an almost new in box price. 
This same book (in 1987) placed it at $950. You'll have to work from there.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 18, 2009)

In case you haven't found this yet. Look at page 2 about half way down.
http://www.ocyoung.com/Colt2.htm
With the ejector, the available barrel lengths were 4 3/4", 5 1/2", and 7 1/2".
And they came either blued or nickle finish.


----------



## dcrail (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool,thanks fishtail...Just wish mine was in that good of shape.I have been offered 250-300 and was told that it was "just an old Colt" at a gun show but decided I would hang on to it at the time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

